# Kernel 2.6 and Ipod

## schmmd

After switching from devfs and kernel 2.4 to udev and kernel 2.6, gentoo no longer recognizes my ipod. dmesg outputs:

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 5-2: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 5-2: device not accepting address 3, error -71

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 5

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: device not accepting address 5, error -110

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 6

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: device not accepting address 6, error -110

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

usb 5-2: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using address 5

usb 5-2: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 8

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: device not accepting address 8, error -110

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 9

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: device not accepting address 9, error -110

any idea?Last edited by schmmd on Mon Dec 20, 2004 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmmd

Hmmm... the error changed... It now reads:

hub 1-0:1.0: port 8, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 8: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 1-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 8, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 8: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 8, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 8: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 1-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: device not accepting address 3, error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 4

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-8: device not accepting address 4, error -110

A conflict with my ACPI or APIC settings? Anybody have any idea which setting I should change?

----------

## schmmd

After comparing my kernel 2.4 and 2.6 settings, I noticed that 2.4 was compiled for UHCI support but 2.6 had EHCI support compiled in. I first tried compiling UHCI in addition to EHCI for the 2.6 kernel, but the error persisted. After removing EHCI, however, the ipod was detected. dmesg: 

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 4-2: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 4-2: device not accepting address 3, error -71

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.51

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sda: Spinning up disk....ready

SCSI device sda: 29297520 512-byte hdwr sectors (15000 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

But does this mean that I can no longer access devices through USB 2.0? My camera worked great with the EHCI host controller, but it can no longer use it. Can I set it up so that my ipod uses UHCI but my camera EHCI? Would I benefit from such a setup?

----------

## ezequiel

Hi. I'm interested to see if someone could make what you suggested work. I've had to disable ehci support in my Acer 1355LC just to make it work. It's slow as hell, but at least it works.

Can someone tell me how to make USB 2.0 (ehci?) work under Gentoo (Linux 2.6.8+)?

Thank you.

----------

## SpecvWillis

You shouldn't have to do anything other than compile it into the kernel.  I have EHCI working with udev without any problems.  I can use my camera and my USB key.  I've never tried my iPod on it though, I use firewire for that.

----------

